# Some Recent Fluke Catches



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Enjoy!

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=11410


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice pics! Got to love it when a plan comes
together. You definitely put your time 
in for those fish. Good luck on your
next adventure. 

Henry


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Absolutely!!!!*

What Talapia said....


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys. I definately got some nice flatties this year but have yet to break my goal for the year of 10 lbs. There are still a few weeks to go before they move out of range so there is still hope. I have a special trip planned aboard the Mohawk next Wed targetting monster flatties on the offshore rockpiles and I will probably hit the Old Grounds a few more times in the coming weeks. Hopefully with enough time on the water my goal will be met  Tight lines!


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

Is that your Sailfish? We ran out next to it a few weeks ago in some snotty seas...We were headed off to tunafish but stopped short at the OG's for bottom bouncing...


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

*I wish*

No the boat belongs to a friend. It will be a few years until I can afford a rig like that. It is a sweet ride. Fast, fishable, and handles very well. Right now I have a 17.5 fish and ski but I am getting rid of it and moving up to a 21-23 foot CC. I will begin shopping during the upcoming boat show season.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I know a boat that gives you a good shot at a nice flattie, maybe two .


----------

